# PBS's MotorWeek Model 3 road test



## CATERHAM (Mar 23, 2017)

PBS's MotorWeek road test of the Model 3 airs this Sunday morning May 13th.
They have previewed the car previously but this apparently will be one of their more in depth road tests.

Not all PBS stations broadcast MotorWeek. For example WNED out of Buffalo used to but doesn't currently.
But in my area I also get the Detroit PBS WTVS station and they will air the show. 

Should be worth watching.


----------

